# ALBANIA - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Bisofsa (Jun 18, 2017)

Bisofsa said:


> *Albania Federation's new complex, started 3 months ago, will also include an small stadium.
> *


----------



## Bisofsa (Jun 18, 2017)

*Football Republic* Tirana | First phase U/C


----------



## Temporarily Exiled (Sep 12, 2018)

Beautiful location, happy to see that Albania really want to build on their Euro 2016 appearance.


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Kukes new stadium*


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Fier new stadium*


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Selman stermasi Tirana*


----------



## Gombos (Feb 6, 2011)

the Albanians speak English? would love to explore Tirana first before reaching the seaside. for me Albania has something from Israel, and maybe no idea a combination with Macedonia. it is a mix of everything, including those mountains looking like in Caucasus and Central Asia. it also reminds me of Bosnia but just because of the Islam. but BIH even also with a lot of Islam, looks closer to Serbia than to Muslim. well, some countries would like to have Germany as neighbour, but Albania still has great opportunity with Italy very close.

the Albanian culture and civilisation is really unexplored. and the streets (are). I love quiet towns, Tirana looks a lot more quiet than Israel. 

in stadiums I am not impressed, Balkan level (former Yugoslavia + Bulgaria and Macedonia), I am totally waiting the totally new and modern stadium of the Albanian NT. it will be really EU European.


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Kukes*


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*FSHF Headquarters*






































*bolles-wilson*


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

*Partizan Tirana new stadium*


----------



## Capital T (Feb 22, 2018)

Partizan Tirana


----------



## Avatar-x (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## NathanFretwell (Nov 26, 2020)

This project manages to impress, however at the same it also makes you say "where the architects thinking".


----------

